
Officer characteristics and racial disparities in fatal police shootings - Bostonian
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/32/15877
======
bradknowles
Note the correction to this paper at
[https://www.pnas.org/content/117/16/9127](https://www.pnas.org/content/117/16/9127)

